# Dermatologist in Cairo ..urgent please!



## Ktduggal

Hi All,
I have very recently moved to Cairo from Bahrain .... Can anyone please suggest a good dermatologist in Cairo ... I am suffering from acne , and it's really disturbing ... 
Many thanks !


----------



## lukas

Yes, I was with Dr.Nadia Saleh who also works at the Cairo Laser Center. She is very competent. Here her adress in manial(call before to make an appointment!):

Dr. Nadia Saleh
14 Samir El Sayed Ahmed St. Off El Pasha Sq.
El Manyal, Cairo
Tel: 02-23680125, 02-23680075


----------



## Horus

Ktduggal said:


> Hi All,
> I have very recently moved to Cairo from Bahrain .... Can anyone please suggest a good dermatologist in Cairo ... I am suffering from acne , and it's really disturbing ...
> Many thanks !


I am not a medical advisor but you may wish to explore accutane if it is cystic, it is however very liver toxic can cause depression and very drying on the skin, failing that a wash that contains benzyl peroxide just do not get it on clothing or a pillow case or it will bleach, scrubbing helps if it is on the back.

Another option are broad spectrum antibiotics for gram negative and gram positive bacterial infections however they can cause stomach and intestinal disturbance - not to mention sensitivy to the sun

You can get all at a pharmacy here between 30 to 70 LE and also shop around for the best price

I hope the sun offers some relief until you get sorted..


----------



## hurghadapat

Horus said:


> I am not a medical advisor but you may wish to explore accutane if it is cystic, it is however very liver toxic can cause depression and very drying on the skin, failing that a wash that contains benzyl peroxide just do not get it on clothing or a pillow case or it will bleach, scrubbing helps if it is on the back.
> 
> Another option are broad spectrum antibiotics for gram negative and gram positive bacterial infections however they can cause stomach and intestinal disturbance - not to mention sensitivy to the sun
> 
> You can get all at a pharmacy here between 30 to 70 LE and also shop around for the best price
> 
> I hope the sun offers some relief until you get sorted..


Should you really be advising someone to take what is a potentially dangerous drug especially if the person is a female.....it's not always a good thing to be able to buy drugs from a pharmacy that are prescription only drugs in the UK...they are on prescription for a reason.


----------



## egyptiansun

Shower. Dry then rinse with diluted vinegar and water. Scrub with fingertips and let air dry.

Dilute to a strength that burns just a little.

After air dry cover face with aloe vera gel.

If you goto a derm make sure they do a scrape test to check for demodex brevis and demodex folicarum.

Do not rule out digestion factors as a contributory cause. And don't go overboard on the vinegar.

This helps me. You must seal the skin with aloe. Even without vinegar.


----------



## Horus

hurghadapat said:


> Should you really be advising someone to take what is a potentially dangerous drug especially if the person is a female.....it's not always a good thing to be able to buy drugs from a pharmacy that are prescription only drugs in the UK...they are on prescription for a reason.


True this drug should not be used in females as it can cause birth defects however many people including myself have seen the benefits of using these drugs which can have lethal side effects.

People should not self medicate


----------



## Ktduggal

Thanks to all of you for all the info and great advice... Well, here's a little history, i have had mild to moderate acne for the last 3+ years .. and quite frankly i am sick of it ... i have tried antibiotics n benzoy peroxide etc etc .. the vinegar etc etc ... everything.. and now i am probably going to try accutane , if the doctor recommends it ... because everything else seems to control it to some extent , but not cure it ...and now I want a permanent cure... anyway ... shall take a second opinion ... and then hope for the best....
Thanks again!


----------



## Horus

Ktduggal said:


> Thanks to all of you for all the info and great advice... Well, here's a little history, i have had mild to moderate acne for the last 3+ years .. and quite frankly i am sick of it ... i have tried antibiotics n benzoy peroxide etc etc .. the vinegar etc etc ... everything.. and now i am probably going to try accutane , if the doctor recommends it ... because everything else seems to control it to some extent , but not cure it ...and now I want a permanent cure... anyway ... shall take a second opinion ... and then hope for the best....
> Thanks again!


Be warned however it is VERY drying on the skin and you need to watch sun exposure, the acne will get WORSE for the first 4 - 6 weeks. There are other methods such as having the skin sprayed with liquid nitrogen which will cause the skin to peel, only a dermatolgist can do that. It will work 100% as a teenager I had spots and it got rid of them and it had to be the most distressing condition at the time I ever had.

I was also given vitamin e capsules at the same time.

I really wish you luck let us know how you get on


----------



## Ktduggal

Horus said:


> Be warned however it is VERY drying on the skin and you need to watch sun exposure, the acne will get WORSE for the first 4 - 6 weeks. There are other methods such as having the skin sprayed with liquid nitrogen which will cause the skin to peel, only a dermatolgist can do that. It will work 100% as a teenager I had spots and it got rid of them and it had to be the most distressing condition at the time I ever had.
> 
> I was also given vitamin e capsules at the same time.
> 
> I really wish you luck let us know how you get on


Thanks Horus ... the problem is now that i am in Cairo, i really dont know if all the
modern treatments that are available in the west are available here as well... and also the expertise of the doctors here etc ... I have it on my face, so its something i have to be very careful about ... cant really experiment it here ... 
But i am definitely going to find out the best treatment considering all the side effects ... another thing, is it really rude to ask the doctor's quaifications etc here in Cairo ?? what do you think ?? Thanks , thanks so much


----------



## MaidenScotland

Ktduggal said:


> Thanks Horus ... the problem is now that i am in Cairo, i really dont know if all the
> modern treatments that are available in the west are available here as well... and also the expertise of the doctors here etc ... I have it on my face, so its something i have to be very careful about ... cant really experiment it here ...
> But i am definitely going to find out the best treatment considering all the side effects ... another thing, is it really rude to ask the doctor's quaifications etc here in Cairo ?? what do you think ?? Thanks , thanks so much




Doctors here are pretty good and yes they are qualified... the problem you will have here is hygiene in the surgery. I take my own sheet to put on the examination table as they don't even cover it in paper in some places.


----------



## Horus

MaidenScotland said:


> Doctors here are pretty good and yes they are qualified... the problem you will have here is hygiene in the surgery. I take my own sheet to put on the examination table as they don't even cover it in paper in some places.


I go one step further I have my own sharp sets on me "just in case" in my little camp shoulder bag, 18g green, 23g blue, and 2ml barrel, alco wipes, sterile nitrile gloves just in case they cite a latex allergy. They seem the type of people to drop a needle on the floor and not bother. The only thing I don't carry is a SUSSI (single use) minor surgery pack that has swann morton and a few other things in there like steri strips (stiches)

When my botox is up due in 4 months I also have a selection of 28g slins  

I have never thought about the sheet

I am not risking any cross contamination, blood poisoning or risk of an abcess.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Horus said:


> I go one step further I have my own sharp sets on me "just in case" in my little camp shoulder bag, 18g green, 23g blue, and 2ml barrel, alco wipes, sterile nitrile gloves just in case they cite a latex allergy. They seem the type of people to drop a needle on the floor and not bother. The only thing I don't carry is a SUSSI (single use) minor surgery pack that has swann morton and a few other things in there like steri strips (stiches)
> 
> When my botox is up due in 4 months I also have a selection of 28g slins
> 
> I have never thought about the sheet
> 
> I am not risking any cross contamination, blood poisoning or risk of an abcess.




They always use sterile needles... just make sure you watch the paper being ripped.


----------

